
Passpack password manager is down - cstpdk
https://twitter.com/search?q=passpack&src=typd
======
Bladtman
Well it's not like it's an uptime-critical service or anything, so several
hours of downtime and non-responsiveness is no problem. Oh, wait.

------
dozzie
Who the heck would want their password stored in some random place in the
internet?

~~~
cstpdk
You seem to be using the word "random" rather frivolously

------
garrettwilkin
And now I want to die.

